# $4 Generic Perscriptions at Wal-Mart & Target



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 7, 2006)

http://72.14.209.104/search?q=cache...neric+list+meloxicam&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1

That is a list of drugs that Wal-Mart has knocked down to $4.00
Target is now getting ready to copy the list at the same price. Everyone here may want to click and see if any of your perscriptions are listed there. If not, there may be something your doctor may switch you to, if possible.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 7, 2006)

I am aware of this and this definately is good news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hopefully this will become a permanent fixture and eventually
our prescription drug prices will get under control.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 7, 2006)

It also helps to check with your insurance company; mine is now doing mail-order for non-emergency prescriptions, and my prescription (which is on the $4/month list) is $10 for 3 months.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!

My "candy" bill just got affordable. Everythings on the list!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 7, 2006)

If anyone wants the pdf file of that drug list, click here:
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/img/10-06/druglist.pdf

Otherwise, use the link in the top post.

AoG


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 8, 2006)

*sigh*...sadly none of mine are on the list and there is nothing I can switch to for them that is...


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 8, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> *sigh*...sadly none of mine are on the list and there is nothing I can switch to for them that is...



Me either... then again, I'm not taking any


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/business/4273106.html

The links that I listed before are now dead.  That one works.

AoG


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 16, 2007)

OH MY FREAKIN' SWEET LORD!!!!

HALF of my mom's meds are on there!!  That would cut her bill by ... around 200 dollars per month!!!

I gotta say, I'm also VERY VERY VERY happy to see some antibiotics, antipsychotics, antidepressants and allergy/asthma meds on that list - especially albuterol!!!

Wow, man.  I  know where we're going next month!


----------



## tellner (Jan 16, 2007)

Ye gawds!

That's four for the two of us. 

*calculate*
*cipher*
*figure*
*figure*
*figure*

Or roughly one metric buttload of money each month.

:highfive:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 16, 2007)

----------------
Mod. Note:

Thread moved from Urusai to Health Tips where it is felt that it will get more response and is more relevant to the forum. Thank you.

Jonathan Randall
MT Moderator


----------



## Kacey (Jan 16, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> OH MY FREAKIN' SWEET LORD!!!!
> 
> HALF of my mom's meds are on there!!  That would cut her bill by ... around 200 dollars per month!!!
> 
> ...



Slightly off topic, but you do know they've discontinued albuterol, right?  Something about environmental effects - I think it's the propellant - but after the current supply runs out, you'll have to get something else.  Might want to stock up now.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 16, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Slightly off topic, but you do know they've discontinued albuterol, right?  Something about environmental effects - I think it's the propellant - but after the current supply runs out, you'll have to get something else.  Might want to stock up now.


I didn't know that, no.  I tried switching to Advair instead of a fast-acting, but it's just not working for me.  I'll ask about an alternative fast-acter. Thanks, Kacey.


----------

